

Want to Hack on Facebook Analytics? - hnthrowaway42

We’re a Facebook analytics product with serious traction and we're looking for 1-2 hackers wanting to jump into some code head first and join us in our crazy startup adventure.<p>We’re in closed beta, and across our beta testers we’re measuring 40+ million Facebook likes (growing every day). Customers include national consumer brands, pro sports teams, and some of your favorite tech blogs.<p>We're looking for folks with:<p>- solid experience with Ruby/Rails<p>- willingness to experiment in MongoDB<p>- desire to work with the Facebook APIs<p>- love of Facebook (especially Facebook Pages)<p>Nice plus if you have experience in:<p>- mobile (any platform)<p>- marketing / social engineering<p>- statistics<p>- front end / design<p>- customer support / cat herding<p>We won’t mind if you never graduated highschool (one of our founders didn’t--although he has two college degrees) or want to work remotely. We drive ourselves hard, love social metrics, and ship code daily.<p>If reading this makes you salivate, drop a note to timfeline@gmail.com. Resumes are nice, GitHub is great.
======
ultrasaurus
It seems there's Facebook analyticsporn on Hacker News almost every other day
(I'm looking at demographics vs advertising prices [1]). You came to the right
place (if Ruby was one of my top 3 languages, I'd apply).

[1] [http://euri.ca/2011/04/11/facebook-advertising-prices-
part-1...](http://euri.ca/2011/04/11/facebook-advertising-prices-part-1/)

------
bricestacey
Can you mention location and whether you accept remote work?

Just a suggestion to maybe repost here as well:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2396027>

